# Audi quattro Rally Concept Model Shown in Paris



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Perhaps not surprisingly, the Audi quattro Concept shown in Paris seems to have been the star of the show. With a longitudinally mounted version of the 5-cylinder turbo FSI engine from the Audi TT in a lightened and shortened A5/S5 derived chassis, the car certainly struck a cord in many who saw it there or lusted over photos online. Even more interesting then is this design model shown tucked away in the Audi stand of a racing version of the concept.

Surely inspired by quattro racecars of yore and particularly the Pikes Peak hill climbers, this model certainly imagines how a racing version of the car might look if Audi were ever to produce it. It also better explains this mix of design drawings released with the car.




























Read more about the model shown in Paris over at WorldCarFans after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

That looks awesome... scale model or full-size mockup?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

QUATTR0;bt542 said:


> That looks awesome... scale model or full-size mockup?


Scale.


----------

